# Hi from Colorado



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all, just joined the forum. I live in the Denver metro area and don't keep bees (yet), but am very interested in them and would like to do what I can to help keep the local bee population healthy and happy. Cheers! 

Wosiewose


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! There are several, extremely knowledgeable Colorado beeks on the forum. Join a local bee club and start with at least two hives so you have resources to help if one hive has problems (like frames of brood to transfer if one hive loses its queen). Good luck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

Yikes! Happy but kind of scared. My beloved hubby, who never fails to TOTALLY surprise me every Christmas, has presented me with a 10-frame Langstroth deep and all the equipment! When the bees come in this May, we will be beekeepers!

Hoping he will come to the classes with me...

Were any of you kind of intimidated at first? What did you tell yourself to get over that nervousness..........?

Thanks....... Wosiewose


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to The Source, from your neck of the woods. Once your head is in the boxes, intimidation & nervousness will subside,,, most likely Once you join a local bee keepers club, I am sure their will be someone you can hang out with while their managing their hives, before you get yours up & going. This could also help with your nervousness.


----------



## ladybug (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome! I'm from Colorado, now in Oklahoma. (I envy you!) Beesource has enlightened me on subjects I would never have thought to ask about! Full of great questions and lots of valuable advise! I'm so excited for you! Please learn as much as you can before you get your bees!!!! Books are great, but if you can find a beekeeper to hang with, you will be ahead of the game! Good luck!


----------

